# Cableado UTP Cat 6



## EDUARDO VALDIVIA (Dic 26, 2005)

Amigos, estoy evaluando cambiar mi red a CAT6 y la duda que tengo es que si voy a poder seguir utilizando mis tarjetas 10/100 que tengo actualmente?
Gracias de antemano.


----------



## eibsoft (Ene 4, 2006)

Por supuesto que si puedes seguir usango tus tarejetas 10/100 el conector del UTP para CAT 6 es igual que el CAT 5 solo que este viene con un Shield para el apantallamiento del cable CAT 6....


Saludos Enrique


----------

